# Vista display settings not holding.



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm assuming it has something to do with an update?

When I got the machine 12-18 months agao, I had problems with Vista display settings not holding....1440x 900 would revert to 800x600 when coming out of sleep.

Eventually, it stopped doing that. Hence my assumption of an update fix.

This past weekend, I reinstalled the OS, and now I am having that problem again.

I did all the updates so far, including SP1, but occasionally I will still get notices that updates are available, and some of them have months old release dates on them.

Last check this morning said window is up to date, but it just did it again (display settings burp) a wee bit ago when I woke the machine.

I went to devicew manager, and none of my drivers have "rollback" available. It's grayed out. And Update says I have the latest drivers.

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Found it.


The actual culprit is TMM, Vista's process that looks for multiple monitors and attempts to intelligently modify resolution. If you aren't using multiple monitors, you can disable TMM:

1. right-click on 'computer' and select 'manage'
2. on the left pane, expand 'task scheduler' then ' task scheduler library' then 'Microsoft' then 'Windows' then 'MobilePC'
3. select TMM in the center pane, then on the right pane, choose 'disable'

So....

TMM....*T*hank *M*e *M*uch :laughing::laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i've always turned off sleep/hibernate as it always gave me grief.

DM


----------



## Colchicine (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for posting about this. I have Vista 64 laptops at home and office, both have an extra monitor hooked to them. At home I use the sleep function a lot and I frequently have to rearrange the order of the monitors because seems to want to revert to a default setting. I'm thinking about moving the laptop monitor to the other side of the extra monitor just so that when it reverts to default, at least it'll be the correct arrangement. It is indeed very frustrating and it's interesting to know that others are having similar problems.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

I've had trouble with Windows drivers for displays since W2K. I can tell you I've always had better luck using the Windows supplied display driver over the manufacturers driver. Hibernate/sleep on a desktop is asking for trouble. Any "feature" Microsoft decides you need (but really don't) should be turned off. 
I don't really like Windows but I've been forced to deal with it for years. I have found the best way to get it running is (and this is sad) to keep the most minimum amount of programs on it as you can. I uninstall everything possible. Even if there's a program I may use once a year, I install it, use it, delete it. I have 4 PCs running in my house and using that theory helps keep them running without issue. 
Also, I have tried many maintenance programs over the years and the one I like best is Advanced SystemCare from IObit. It's a free program. The same company also makes a nice defragmenter. If you use both frequently, you can keep your 'puter running pretty strong. I run them manually at least once a week. Oh, there's another tip....delete as many of the "start up " programs as possible. Adobe Acrobat likes to drop in auto start as well as iTunes (and iPod stuff). Winzip and various other programs think they are making themselves "convenient" to you by sitting in memory ready to go. But how often do you really use these programs? I'd rather save my system resources for what I'm doing, not for what I might do. SystemCare has a utility under Admin Tools that makes it easy to see what's running from start up. You might be surprised!
Bottom line with Windows, if there's a feature/program you don't need, turn it off or delete it! That said, my next computer will be a Mac :yes:


----------



## Colchicine (Jan 2, 2009)

I seriously considered a Mac because I'm tired of MS. So I visited an Apple store and got nowhere. I talked to 3 different experts and I stumped all of them with what I thought were basic questions. That, and the hundreds more it costs to get the same system with Windows, and the lack of a built in speech recognition software in OSX made me shrug my shoulders and buy an HP. I don't think that Macs are the saviours some people make them out to be, and only when money is not a serious issue will I make the switch.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

My daughter has an iMac, my son has a Mac Book Pro and everyone of my friends has a Mac of some kind. I have enough experience with them to know one will work for me. It all has to do with what your needs and expectations are. I'm unfortunately stuck to a PC in some aspect because of my business. However, Apple has Boot Camp so I'll be able to run Windows on it too. Funny, when you see bench tests of it, Windows actually performs better when installed on Mac hardware :laughing: 
Yes, a Mac is more expensive but actually with the birth of Vista and it's hardware requirements, a properly built PC (for the CAD software I use) and a Mac aren't that far off in price. For the average home user, it's not worth it.


----------

